# Riving Knife for Craftsman 113



## frozenfox (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi,

anyone have any advice as to attach a riving knife to this saw?....there is some kind of contraption at out feed


----------



## DBwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't think it's possible to add a riving knife to that saw. I believe the piece hanging off the back is meant to attach to an over blade guard. You could make a zero clearance insert with a splitter, or potentially buy an aftermarket insert.


----------



## bobfromsanluis (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah, the piece hanging off the back is where the factory blade guard attaches- those came with a splitter, anti-kickback pawls, and the blade guard that sits over the entire blade. Like was suggested before, you "might" find someone who has made a working riving knife for the 113 saw model, but not very likely, so adding a splitter attached to the blade insert will be your best option, unless you want to spend some large dollars for a SharkGuard set up.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

No. A riving knife requires a re-design of the trunnion to support the mount along with the movement of the blade. You can do a ZCI splitter. Far better than the rear splitter as supplied.

This is why all saws were redesigned a few years ago.


----------



## frozenfox (Feb 8, 2021)

> I don t think it s possible to add a riving knife to that saw. I believe the piece hanging off the back is meant to attach to an over blade guard. You could make a zero clearance insert with a splitter, or potentially buy an aftermarket insert.
> 
> - DBwoods


thanks for that advice….I think the ZCI with an MJ splitter is my best option (with a GRRRipper push block). I'm trying to make sure I have what I need (and possible) to make this relic safer than it is now…


----------



## frozenfox (Feb 8, 2021)

> Yeah, the piece hanging off the back is where the factory blade guard attaches- those came with a splitter, anti-kickback pawls, and the blade guard that sits over the entire blade. Like was suggested before, you "might" find someone who has made a working riving knife for the 113 saw model, but not very likely, so adding a splitter attached to the blade insert will be your best option, unless you want to spend some large dollars for a SharkGuard set up.
> 
> - bobfromsanluis


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## frozenfox (Feb 8, 2021)

> No. A riving knife requires a re-design of the trunnion to support the mount along with the movement of the blade. You can do a ZCI splitter. Far better than the rear splitter as supplied.
> 
> This is why all saws were redesigned a few years ago.
> 
> - tvrgeek


 O.k….should be a simple modification….appreciate the advice!


----------

